# Greddy SP2



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

anyone got pics of there Greddy SP2 catbacks on b14, or can link me to a site where i can see how they look on a b14?? please thanks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive seen none ON the car, but pics of just the exhaust are on jgycustoms.com


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

well i seen the catback, i wanted to see how it look an the b14. I also did find some on the honda civics, they look hot, so my guess is, is that it will look good on the b14 :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Spoonismo said:


> well i seen the catback, i wanted to see how it look an the b14. I also did find some on the honda civics, they look hot, so my guess is, is that it will look good on the b14 :thumbup:


Please tell me youre not buying an exhaust because it looks good?


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Please tell me youre not buying an exhaust because it looks good?


NO! the main reason im getting it, is because its not to loud,and for the performance it gives, nevertheless.........it does look good, and you can not go wrong with greddy performance! :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Spoonismo said:


> NO! the main reason im getting it, is because its not to loud,and for the performance it gives, nevertheless.........it does look good, and you can not go wrong with greddy performance! :thumbup:


How do you know its not loud if youve never heard it or even seen it on an ser? How do you know about gains if its never been dyno tested? Doesnt matter if its greddy or not, there are other variables to consider(materials, welds, resonator size, muffler size etc). In most cases 60mm piping is good on a mild bolt on motor. But for a big cammed SR or one equiped with a Hotshot gen6 header, this will do nothing but choke it up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My *L*ast w*O*nderful exha*U*st: Gre*D*dy SP2:









My current setup: Stromung


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> My *L*ast w*O*nderful exha*U*st: Gre*D*dy SP2:



Looks like an SP not an SP2.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's the SP2 look like? All I know is I'll never have one again.


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv, first off i ask to see pics, thats it, i aint ask bout your 2 cents of what u dont know about the exhaust, ok secondly i have the exhaust now, and it does perform very well, it might not be the best,but i bet it works for me, what up with you remming peepl out as if u dont like to see a post with someone wanting to see pics of something you dont like....i dont care if u dont like, i do and i got it, so thats it...and ninety-nine, thanks for the pics. atleast someone likes to help out, instead of being negative.....ninety-nine, i'll post pics of the sp2 soon, but it looks, sounds and performs well.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I just state the facts, take it as you want. I didnt say I didnt like it, I thought I would let you know what to look for when choosing an exhaust. But you seem know what youre doing  I really dont see how im being negative. What im trying to say is the Greddy unit is not the best choice for all applications because of the piping diameter, especially on a turbo setup. You would be suprised how much power you would gain if you were turbo and move to a 3in exhaust. If you dont believe for yourself check out www.sr20forum.com . Im not trying to piss you off, just letting you know. But like you said, you really dont care.

BTW I think it does look nice. Never heard the SP2, but the first SP was on the loud side.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

my SR has an SP2 muffler (not stainless cat back pipes) but it has an RS*R tip welded on.

i dont think its to loud at all. im still going to get a longer res. and put the cat back on. im also loking into buying one of those silencers off of ebay for long trips.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I gotta say I like my Stromung 1000x better than the ol' greddy. It's quieter and it's better on the eyes. The greddy was too much on the back. It was the first thing you see, it jus hung down off my ass almost touching the ground.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

heres a dirty pic

edit: i mean dirty as in, the tip is not clean.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

aww... you got my hopes up, clean that biach. I do like that stromung, the sp doesn't look to bad either, anythings better than the $30 POS hanging from my rear... Can't wait to see that pic of the sp2.


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> aww... you got my hopes up, clean that biach. I do like that stromung, the sp doesn't look to bad either, anythings better than the $30 POS hanging from my rear... Can't wait to see that pic of the sp2.


i will post pics of my SP2, it look sweet, and sounds very low, sound good at idle, but i do have my stock cat on it, and the greddy res...so, got a 3 inch mendrel bend downpipe,2.5 greddy catback...it does perform well. NIZZAN4u2nv..........dude, i felt u was being negative,if u wasn't i apologize, and yes you are right, i did my research on piping size man, and i wanting to go with the 2.5, so i got greddy, do to the fact i didn't want my car loud, in the future when i get a bigger turbo, i'll have to go 3inch piping, but no hard feeling man...i'll keep all posted on the set-up i have,.... ~whun~


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dude, it's quiet b/c you have a turbo. A turbo is a better resonator than a.....resonator. You can't compare the sound of a turbo car to the sound of a non-turbo.


----------

